# Finally made me a....



## Soapmaker Man

Soap display.  I need another like it before this Thursday!  It really sets my soaps off at the farmers market.











And a display rack for DW's soap saver bar socks and soap slivers washcloth;


----------



## Tabitha

Looks good, will you be marketing those too?


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Looks good, will you be marketing those too?



No plans to, Tab.  A few have asked me to make one or two for them, but no plans on adding to my TOG line-up of tools.

Paul :wink:


----------



## Lane

Looks great!!!


----------



## Hippydippymom

That looks cool!


----------



## PeaceB2U

*Nice*

Very nice looking display for your soaps.


----------



## soapykaz

It looks very sturdy and well-made.  Just a thought that if you were to make another one, start much wider at the base, with each shelf above the other being slightly narrower than the one below, you will be able to see the soaps better.  You won't lose shelf space, because you will have extra room on the lower shelves.  It would look almost like a triangle in shape, or a pyramid (cut-in-half vertically) for a '3-D' rack that has storage on more than just the front side.  Hope this makes sense!  If not, then sorry.  Best wishes,





			
				Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Soap display.  I need another like it before this Thursday!  It really sets my soaps off at the farmers market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a display rack for DW's soap saver bar socks and soap slivers washcloth;


----------



## SoapyScrubs

too cool!


----------



## jcandleattic

I know this is an older post, but I don't get out to play much. LOL 
Those look fabulous!! 
If I still did shows I would have you build me one in a heartbeat...


----------



## mlj

What a lovely display...your DW is a luck woman. 

If you ever want to produce them for sale...I think you have a ready make market right here on SMF.    

Mary Lou


----------

